# Next Smoker/Grill???



## TulsaFan

Curious as to what would be your pick as your next smoker/grill?

I currently have a Pit Barrel Cooker and a propane Weber.

I wanted a KBQ® C-60 Pit, but the wife objected to the price. We decided it was too expensive as our first smoker. It has great reviews on www.amazingribs.com

Our favorite BBQ restaurant is Black's BBQ in Lockhart, TX. I try to go there at least once a year by taking the wife to the Premium Outlet Shops in San Marcos, TX.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Honestly, I like the Yoder YS-640, but that's only because I could put my sear plates right over the fire box. If my 
RecTec RT-680 ever went up in flames, I still have 4 years of warranty left on it. I'd buy another one without hesitation. Plus they just came out with another WiFi control module that you can put on the unit.

If you're looking to get into the pellet grill market, the Trailblazer carries all of the features of the 680, except on a smaller scale, and it's under $600. Shipping on any orders over $99 is free, and you get a standard 6 year warranty on this quality-built grill backed by excellent customer service based in Augusta, GA.

Edit: FWIW here's the review https://amazingribs.com/smoker/rec-tec-grills-review. It has a link to where you used to be able to buy it on Amazon, but you buy direct from RecTec. 5 star rating on Amazon with 379 reviews, and over 2,700 reviews on their site, all from owners.


----------



## Rockinar

TulsaFan said:


> Curious as to what would be your pick as your next smoker/grill?
> 
> I currently have a Pit Barrel Cooker and a propane Weber.
> 
> I wanted a KBQ® C-60 Pit, but the wife objected to the price. We decided it was too expensive as our first smoker. It has great reviews on www.amazingribs.com
> 
> Our favorite BBQ restaurant is Black's BBQ in Lockhart, TX. I try to go there at least once a year by taking the wife to the Premium Outlet Shops in San Marcos, TX.


I had a KBQ and Im telling you its worth every dime. Stainless, small footprint, uses real wood. It made BBQ every bit as good as my Klose offset on my best days, at half the price, 1/8th the weight and 1/5th the footprint. I have often considered selling the offset and buying another KBQ. The only reason I sold it was because I wanted to do comps and did not want to be tied to electricity. Its the reel mower of BBQ. Just using it for starters and you will dominate your neighbors BBQ, i dont care what cooker your neighbors have, it wont touch the KBQ. And thats if you dont even know what youre doing.

But.......one of the drawbacks besides the electricity part is you have to treat it like a campfire. It has open flames that need to be monitored. You cant really throw wood on it and go inside and watch TV or whatever like you could an offset or anything else really. You need to be able to at least peek at it out a window on a regular basis. I can throw a log on my offset and go inside and catch a quick 30 minute nap without worrying about waking up to the lawn on fire. Cant do that with KBQ.


----------



## TulsaFan

Rockinar said:


> Its the reel mower of BBQ.


Great! Now, I have to add it to my list of must haves!!! Other than the price being equal to a share of Amazon, how messy was the unit? I have seen reviews where trays were put down to catch drippings from the unit. We have an ipe tiled patio and didn't want to be fighting grease stains.


----------



## ericgautier

The arsenal atm:



- Traeger Junior
- 26" kettle
- Oklahoma Joes smoker

If I was to buy now.. I would probably go with the Yoder YS640.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> The arsenal atm:
> 
> 
> 
> - Traeger Junior
> - 26" kettle
> - Oklahoma Joes smoker
> 
> If I was to buy now.. I would probably go with the Yoder YS640.


At the moment - isn't that the truth. :lol:

I'm still really liking my YS640. I need to fire it up soon - I'm embarrassed to say how long it's been since I've smoked anything.


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> At the moment - isn't that the truth. :lol:
> 
> I'm still really liking my YS640. I need to fire it up soon - I'm embarrassed to say how long it's been since I've smoked anything.


I think the YS640 can replace all 3. Although, lately I'm loving tending the offset smoker. Lol.


----------



## pennstater2005

@TulsaFan

You're just trying to get me spend money!!

That said I'm looking at getting the Weber E-210 for my small deck. I like how the sides fold down and it has four coaster wheels to move easily.

I'm mostly satisfied with my WSM for smoking. It's cheap regarding both wood and charcoal needs. Plus the new Amazen smoking tube will let me smoke in the grill as well.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

TulsaFan said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the reel mower of BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Great! Now, I have to add it to my list of must haves!!! Other than the price being equal to a share of Amazon, how messy was the unit? I have seen reviews where trays were put down to catch drippings from the unit. We have an ipe tiled patio and didn't want to be fighting grease stains.
Click to expand...

I haven't had any drips from my smoker, but there is a Large Premium Grill Pad that RT sells to go under the grill to catch any drips.


----------



## Rockinar

TulsaFan said:


> Great! Now, I have to add it to my list of must haves!!! Other than the price being equal to a share of Amazon, how messy was the unit? I have seen reviews where trays were put down to catch drippings from the unit.


Its designed to drip grease from the bottom of the door into a pan. If you forget the pan, it will go on the ground.


----------



## TulsaFan

pennstater2005 said:


> @TulsaFan
> 
> You're just trying to get me spend money!!


Isn't that the point of The Lawn Forum??? :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

TulsaFan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TulsaFan
> 
> You're just trying to get me spend money!!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the point of The Lawn Forum??? :lol:
Click to expand...

I guess it is!


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

I currently have a Kamado Joe Classic (2017 model). My next grill will likely be a Yoder YS-640. I think having both grills would pretty much cover the bases for me.


----------



## ericgautier

Going to add another to the list...

FAST EDDY'S™ BY COOKSHACK PG1000 PELLET GRILL










I like that you do not have to remove baffles to get "open flame" searing but it cuts down on smoking room. It also have 4 different temperature "zones".


----------



## ericgautier

For stick burning... definitely a Moberg. He builds beautiful offset smokers.



















I believe these are 500 gallon tanks each.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> For stick burning... definitely a Moberg. He builds beautiful offset smokers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe these are 500 gallon tanks each.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Sweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!


----------



## FRD135i

I think I want a Jambo smoker when I go for the real deal, or just build my own reverse flow. don't know yet
https://thecloak9.wixsite.com/jambopits


----------



## Rockinar

FRD135i said:


> I think I want a Jambo smoker when I go for the real deal, or just build my own reverse flow. don't know yet
> https://thecloak9.wixsite.com/jambopits


Another good option for Jambo type top flow smokers is Outlaw BBQ Smokers. They are not cheap, but build good smokers.

If I was going to buy a reverse flow it would be a Shirley Fabrication. They have a two year wait list....so plan ahead!


----------



## Rockinar

Rockinar said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I want a Jambo smoker when I go for the real deal, or just build my own reverse flow. don't know yet
> https://thecloak9.wixsite.com/jambopits
> 
> 
> 
> Another good option for Jambo type top flow smokers is Outlaw BBQ Smokers. They are not cheap, but build good smokers. 4 week wait as opposed to Jambo 1 year.
> 
> If I was going to buy a reverse flow it would be a Shirley Fabrication. They have a two year wait list....so plan ahead!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shindoman

I have a Pitmaker Safe, upright smoker. It's great, because it is fully insulated it uses very little charcoal and works great in cold weather.


----------



## Ware

Shindoman said:


> I have a Pitmaker Safe, upright smoker. It's great, because it is fully insulated it uses very little charcoal and works great in cold weather.


Very nice! I looked _really_ hard at these once.


----------



## g-man

Shindoman said:


> I have a Pitmaker Safe, upright smoker. It's great, because it is fully insulated it uses very little charcoal and works great in cold weather.


It can be that close to the house without an issue?


----------



## Shindoman

g-man said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Pitmaker Safe, upright smoker. It's great, because it is fully insulated it uses very little charcoal and works great in cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> It can be that close to the house without an issue?
Click to expand...

Yes, It's fully insulated. 2" of insulation between the inner and outer layers of steel. You can put your hand on it when it is up to temp. It's even painted with Automotive paint. Mine is black metallic. Custom colours available.


----------



## Rockinar

I would have got the Bandit paintjob. LOL


----------



## j4c11

My $15 smoker 



I cold smoked 25 lbs of sausage in it this winter and a whole bunch of pork and salmon. Top notch stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Rockinar

j4c11 said:


> My $15 smoker
> 
> 
> 
> I cold smoked 25 lbs of sausage in it this winter and a whole bunch of pork and salmon. Top notch stuff :thumbup:


I don't think I would be cooking in a galvanized anything unless you want your kids to have 3 legs. Also its really toxic.


----------



## pennstater2005

I've changed my mind from the Weber E-210. I like the Weber Performer Deluxe. The charcoal bin, table, storage, timer, and propane to light charcoal are all enticing. I have a gasser Char-Griller that's ok just falling apart. This would go on the deck. I can't find it anywhere around me in person to look at it though.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I've changed my mind from the Weber E-210. I like the Weber Performer Deluxe. The charcoal bin, table, storage, timer, and propane to light charcoal are all enticing. I have a gasser Char-Griller that's ok just falling apart. This would go on the deck. I can't find it anywhere around me in person to look at it though.


I used to have an older version of this - loved it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed my mind from the Weber E-210. I like the Weber Performer Deluxe. The charcoal bin, table, storage, timer, and propane to light charcoal are all enticing. I have a gasser Char-Griller that's ok just falling apart. This would go on the deck. I can't find it anywhere around me in person to look at it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have an older version of this - loved it.
Click to expand...

Did it have the propane to light the charcoal? I'm interested in how well that works.


----------



## Ware

@pennstater2005 it worked great. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> @pennstater2005 it worked great. :thumbu@pennstater2005
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## pintail45

Shindoman said:


> I have a Pitmaker Safe, upright smoker. It's great, because it is fully insulated it uses very little charcoal and works great in cold weather.


I've got a buddy that does BBQ competitions and was telling me about these. He was having trouble regulating temps on a cold and rainy day, even with a quarter inch smoker with half inch firebox. Basically, his brisket stalled and he ran out of time but the guys using the insulated smokers were able to cruise right along. He's having his pitmaker add one now. :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

pintail45 said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Pitmaker Safe, upright smoker. It's great, because it is fully insulated it uses very little charcoal and works great in cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a buddy that does BBQ competitions and was telling me about these. He was having trouble regulating temps on a cold and rainy day, even with a quarter inch smoker with half inch firebox. Basically, his brisket stalled and he ran out of time but the guys using the insulated smokers were able to cruise right along. He's having his pitmaker add one now. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That's a serious smoker right there. Did you pay full retail ($3,000?) for it? Would love to have one, but I need a "mini" version, enough for 6-8 people (currently only 2) and can't afford a $3,000 smoker that makes food for 20 people or more. lol


----------



## Shindoman

iFisch3224 said:


> pintail45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Pitmaker Safe, upright smoker. It's great, because it is fully insulated it uses very little charcoal and works great in cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a buddy that does BBQ competitions and was telling me about these. He was having trouble regulating temps on a cold and rainy day, even with a quarter inch smoker with half inch firebox. Basically, his brisket stalled and he ran out of time but the guys using the insulated smokers were able to cruise right along. He's having his pitmaker add one now. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a serious smoker right there. Did you pay full retail ($3,000?) for it? Would love to have one, but I need a "mini" version, enough for 6-8 people (currently only 2) and can't afford a $3,000 smoker that makes food for 20 people or more. lol
Click to expand...

I paid full price plus about $600 for shipping to Canada, ( it weighs 400 lbs ). 
I wanted a fully insulated pit so I could use it all year long and the temp stays really consistent all thru the cook once you get the hang of when to add more charcoal. You get about 6 hrs out of a batch of 
coals. I can do 2 briskets or 8 racks at a time. 
I'm sure it will last for many many years. 
If you want an insulated pit but no so big and expensive just get a ceramic cooker like a Big Green Egg. 
It's a do it all BBQ. Smoking, Grilling, and great for pizzas too!


----------



## iFisch3224

Shindoman said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pintail45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a buddy that does BBQ competitions and was telling me about these. He was having trouble regulating temps on a cold and rainy day, even with a quarter inch smoker with half inch firebox. Basically, his brisket stalled and he ran out of time but the guys using the insulated smokers were able to cruise right along. He's having his pitmaker add one now. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a serious smoker right there. Did you pay full retail ($3,000?) for it? Would love to have one, but I need a "mini" version, enough for 6-8 people (currently only 2) and can't afford a $3,000 smoker that makes food for 20 people or more. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I paid full price plus about $600 for shipping to Canada, ( it weighs 400 lbs ).
> I wanted a fully insulated pit so I could use it all year long and the temp stays really consistent all thru the cook once you get the hang of when to add more charcoal. You get about 6 hrs out of a batch of
> coals. I can do 2 briskets or 8 racks at a time.
> I'm sure it will last for many many years.
> If you want an insulated pit but no so big and expensive just get a ceramic cooker like a Big Green Egg.
> It's a do it all BBQ. Smoking, Grilling, and great for pizzas too!
Click to expand...

Have you owned a BGE before? I know there are quite a few companies out there doing insulated smokers, some a little less expensive, but even at $2,000, it's a stretch for a single-use item, DESPITE how much I cook BBQ.

I'm 31, and have had my BGE for 10 full years now! Amazing how time flies. I got a BGE for my 21st, and cooked on it, instead of getting hammered for my 21st lol :lol:

Yeah, if I had a larger family, I'd consider it - but it's just me and the old lady - and I cook for sporting events, birthdays, work-related events etc but that's about it. One whole brisket would last me a long time, a very long time! 8lbs of BBQ is plenty for me, and that's about the most I can do on my BGE - 2 racks of ribs, 8lb pork shoulder, whole brisket flat (or point [I like the point better]), etc.

Curious - that's all :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman

I've never cooked on a ceramic cooker but have plans for one in the outdoor kitchen I hope to build next spring. That will be my charcoal grilling area. Before the Pitmaker I had a WSM for years. For the money you can't beat a Weber Smoky Mountain. I still have a friend that uses them for competition.
He wraps them in welding blankets when it is cold out.


----------



## iFisch3224

Shindoman said:


> I've never cooked on a ceramic cooker but have plans for one in the outdoor kitchen I hope to build next spring. That will be my charcoal grilling area. Before the Pitmaker I had a WSM for years. For the money you can't beat a Weber Smoky Mountain. I still have a friend that uses them for competition.
> He wraps them in welding blankets when it is cold out.


Yep, heard about the welding/"blankets" to keep non-insulated cookers from losing as much heat.

WSM's *are* nice for the money, but you'll be surprised on the BGE efficiency. On my Medium, I can go - about 12+hrs with GOOD lump charcoal. ie. charcoal that ashes less, burns more efficiency, is better sized (larger selective pieces, not broken down micro pieces of charcoal), etc. etc.

But, I am not cooking in -12* weather either (joke), so it being 75* outside is significantly different then it is frozen. On a HOT day, and I move my BGE out in the sun, I can run all night long with absolutely no "re-fill" on coals. It's that efficient when you get it dialed in.


----------



## Still learnin

I have the Cookshack FEC120 and the smokette. Love them both. Top notch products and Cookshack stands behind their products.


----------



## Rockinar

I have since ditched the Klose backyard offset and bought an Evie Mae's 24x60" reverse flow trailer.


----------



## Jacob_S

I kind of have my eye on one of THESE


----------



## pennstater2005

Jacob_S said:


> I kind of have my eye on one of THESE


That's a lot of cooking and smoking space!


----------



## iFisch3224

Rockinar said:


> I have since ditched the Klose backyard ofset and bought an Evie Mae's 24x60" reverse flow trailer.


What a machine! Beautiful! :nod: :nod:


----------

